# uomini a tavola



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Non so voi, ma quando conosco qualcuno e andiamo a mangiare assieme non posso fare a meno di "studiare" come si comporta a tavola e cosa mangia. Per esempio, non sopporto chi fa rumori con la bocca o mastica con la bocca aperta.
L'ultimo tipo in cui mi sono imbattuta è un vegetariano convinto: da molti anni non tocca carne nè pesce. Solo derivati. E già questo, mi spiace, me l'ha fatto immediatamente scendere di metà punti, sarà perchè ritengo che, se il nostro stomaco è fatto per digerire un po' tutto, non trovo motivi razionali per imporsi certi divieti così assoluti. Ma il peggio è stato vederlo a cena al ristorante mentre stracondiva qualsiasi piatto... dice di essere pure molto schizzinoso e che è abituato a sommergere il cibo con qualsiasi condimento forte a portata di mano e sale...
Io ci sono rimasta male... io non mangio molta carne ma ne sento la mancanza se sto troppo tempo senza, adoro il pesce e posso dire di essere una brava cuoca per primi e secondi. Vederlo trattare il cibo così, a me che piacciono i sapori veri delle cose anche crude e scondite, mi ha trasmesso tristezza...
L'attrazione passa anche a tavola, non trovate?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Non so voi, ma quando conosco qualcuno e andiamo a mangiare assieme non posso fare a meno di "studiare" come si comporta a tavola e cosa mangia. Per esempio, non sopporto chi fa rumori con la bocca o mastica con la bocca aperta.
> L'ultimo tipo in cui mi sono imbattuta è un vegetariano convinto: da molti anni non tocca carne nè pesce. Solo derivati. E già questo, mi spiace, me l'ha fatto immediatamente scendere di metà punti, sarà perchè ritengo che, se il nostro stomaco è fatto per digerire un po' tutto, non trovo motivi razionali per imporsi certi divieti così assoluti. Ma il peggio è stato vederlo a cena al ristorante mentre stracondiva qualsiasi piatto... dice di essere pure molto schizzinoso e che è abituato a sommergere il cibo con qualsiasi condimento forte a portata di mano e sale...
> Io ci sono rimasta male... io non mangio molta carne ma ne sento la mancanza se sto troppo tempo senza, adoro il pesce e posso dire di essere una brava cuoca per primi e secondi. Vederlo trattare il cibo così, a me che piacciono i sapori veri delle cose anche crude e scondite, mi ha trasmesso tristezza...
> L'attrazione passa anche a tavola, non trovate?


assolutamente si...inizia lì, direi


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Non so voi, ma quando conosco qualcuno e andiamo a mangiare assieme non posso fare a meno di "studiare" come si comporta a tavola e cosa mangia. Per esempio, non sopporto chi fa rumori con la bocca o mastica con la bocca aperta.
> L'ultimo tipo in cui mi sono imbattuta è un vegetariano convinto: da molti anni non tocca carne nè pesce. Solo derivati. E già questo, mi spiace, me l'ha fatto immediatamente scendere di metà punti, sarà perchè ritengo che, se il nostro stomaco è fatto per digerire un po' tutto, non trovo motivi razionali per imporsi certi divieti così assoluti. Ma il peggio è stato vederlo a cena al ristorante mentre stracondiva qualsiasi piatto... dice di essere pure molto schizzinoso e che è abituato a sommergere il cibo con qualsiasi condimento forte a portata di mano e sale...
> Io ci sono rimasta male... io non mangio molta carne ma ne sento la mancanza se sto troppo tempo senza, adoro il pesce e posso dire di essere una brava cuoca per primi e secondi. Vederlo trattare il cibo così, a me che piacciono i sapori veri delle cose anche crude e scondite, mi ha trasmesso tristezza...
> * L'attrazione passa anche a tavola, non trovate?*


Giusto, come puo nascere anche a tavola ... ti posto questo divertentissimo video dal film Tom Jones 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1zHzbgZ3ys


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

gli uomini a dieta sono tristissimi; quelli che bevono un sacco a tavola e si ingozzano ancora peggio....quelli che stracondiscono la roba non ne parliamo proprio....
quelli che ordinano un secondo e verdure al forno o grigliate e un buon dolce....mi piacciono da morire....


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusto, come puo nascere anche a tavola ... ti posto questo divertentissimo video dal film Tom Jones
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1zHzbgZ3ys


Che soddisfazione il tuo video!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> gli uomini a dieta sono tristissimi; quelli che bevono un sacco a tavola e si ingozzano ancora peggio....quelli che stracondiscono la roba non ne parliamo proprio....
> quelli che ordinano un secondo e verdure al forno o grigliate e un buon dolce....mi piacciono da morire....


guarda, ha ordinato un piatto di verdure grigliate dicendo che non sarebbe mai riuscito a finirlo...  che tristezza vedere le verdure sommerse da un dito (non meno) di aceto balsamico.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> guarda, ha ordinato un piatto di verdure grigliate dicendo che non sarebbe mai riuscito a finirlo... che tristezza vedere le verdure sommerse da un dito (non meno) di aceto balsamico.....


 sigh sigh.....uh madonnina mia bella....


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Il mio uomo ideale mangia (quasi) tutto senza strafogarsi, sicuramente tutto quello che gli presento nel piatto io (ovvio che se non gli piace il fegato non lo preparo), mi dà soddisfazione non avanzando niente, mangia nel caso anche il cibo del giorno prima (che alle volte è anche più buono). 
Nel mio retaggio atavico di concetto di uomo, un uomo per il fatto di essere uomo non può essere schizzinoso col cibo, è un'idea consolidata nel mio dna.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Il mio uomo ideale mangia (quasi) tutto senza strafogarsi, sicuramente tutto quello che gli presento nel piatto io (ovvio che se non gli piace il fegato non lo preparo), mi dà soddisfazione non avanzando niente, mangia nel caso anche il cibo del giorno prima (che alle volte è anche più buono).
> Nel mio retaggio atavico di concetto di uomo, un uomo per il fatto di essere uomo non può essere schizzinoso col cibo, è un'idea consolidata nel mio dna.


quotissimo!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> gli uomini a dieta sono tristissimi; *quelli che bevono un sacco a tavola* e si ingozzano ancora peggio....quelli che stracondiscono la roba non ne parliamo proprio....
> quelli che ordinano un secondo e verdure al forno o grigliate e un buon dolce....mi piacciono da morire....


 
io, mio malgrado, non sono uno che beve poco......ma non lo faccio notare!


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> assolutamente si...inizia lì, direi



Si anche per me. Se uno non sa mangiare non è per me. Sono molto severa in questo!!!!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io, mio malgrado, non sono uno che beve poco......ma non lo faccio notare!


vabbè, se a tavola bevi il giusto...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Il mio uomo ideale mangia (quasi) tutto senza strafogarsi, sicuramente tutto quello che gli presento nel piatto io (ovvio che se non gli piace il fegato non lo preparo), mi dà soddisfazione non avanzando niente, mangia nel caso anche il cibo del giorno prima (che alle volte è anche più buono).
> Nel mio retaggio atavico di concetto di uomo, un uomo per il fatto di essere uomo non può essere schizzinoso col cibo, è un'idea consolidata nel mio dna.



ECCOMI!!!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si anche per me. Se uno non sa mangiare non è per me. Sono molto severa in questo!!!!


Anch'io severa ma non solo... voglio dire, è un mio preconcetto pensare che se non hai un rapporto sereno con la forchetta e il boccone che metti in bocca non ce l'hai nemmeno con un'altra bocca che ti si avvicina? A maggior ragione per il fatto che parlo di un uomo...


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ECCOMI!!!


ottimo biglietto da visita ...


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Non so voi, ma quando conosco qualcuno e andiamo a mangiare assieme non posso fare a meno di "studiare" come si comporta a tavola e cosa mangia. Per esempio, non sopporto chi fa rumori con la bocca o mastica con la bocca aperta.
> L'ultimo tipo in cui mi sono imbattuta è un vegetariano convinto: da molti anni non tocca carne nè pesce. Solo derivati. E già questo, mi spiace, me l'ha fatto immediatamente scendere di metà punti, sarà perchè ritengo che, se il nostro stomaco è fatto per digerire un po' tutto, non trovo motivi razionali per imporsi certi divieti così assoluti. Ma il peggio è stato vederlo a cena al ristorante mentre stracondiva qualsiasi piatto... dice di essere pure molto schizzinoso e che è abituato a sommergere il cibo con qualsiasi condimento forte a portata di mano e sale...
> Io ci sono rimasta male... io non mangio molta carne ma ne sento la mancanza se sto troppo tempo senza, adoro il pesce e posso dire di essere una brava cuoca per primi e secondi. Vederlo trattare il cibo così, a me che piacciono i sapori veri delle cose anche crude e scondite, mi ha trasmesso tristezza...
> L'attrazione passa anche a tavola, non trovate?


se ti consola lo faccio anche io........ guardo studio e seleziono il tipo a tavola.....
mi annoiano gli uomini a dieta, i fissati per il cibo e quelli che sbiascicano.......
direi di si se non mi piaci a tavola sei varato.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

io nn sopporto coloro (uomini e donne) che, spesso, riprendono la roba e poi la lasciano nel piatto!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> io nn sopporto coloro (uomini e donne) che, spesso, riprendono la roba e poi la lasciano nel piatto!


giusto e quelli che si strafogano???????


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> io nn sopporto coloro (uomini e donne) che, spesso, riprendono la roba e poi la lasciano nel piatto!


che brutto... ma non mi è capitato spesso di vederne così.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> giusto e quelli che si strafogano???????


anche quelli... mi da noia l'opulenza, il 'mi sfondo di cibo tanto lo pago'  

	
	
		
		
	


	



























[dio, quanto è bella la faccina di oscuro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ]


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> anche quelli... mi da noia l'opulenza, il 'mi sfondo di cibo tanto lo pago'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se poi l'opulenza va a finire nella panza...
se non altro il tipo che ho incontrato è magro, sarà per tutto l'aceto del condimento...


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> guarda, ha ordinato un piatto di verdure grigliate dicendo che non sarebbe mai riuscito a finirlo... *che tristezza vedere le verdure sommerse da un dito (non meno) di aceto balsamico*.....


 






 Ma se sono buonissime quasi senza condimento.....


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ma se sono buonissime quasi senza condimento.....


A tavola e a letto, ognuno ha i sui gusti


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ma se sono buonissime quasi senza condimento.....


Appunto.... ma lui trova immangiabile scondita perfino la bistecca di soia, che deve riempire di salse per nasconderne il sapore... 
ma si può vivere così?


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A tavola e a letto, ognuno ha i sui gusti


 
infatti, basta capirsi


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Il mio uomo ideale mangia (quasi) tutto senza strafogarsi, sicuramente tutto quello che gli presento nel piatto io (ovvio che se non gli piace il fegato non lo preparo), mi dà soddisfazione non avanzando niente, mangia nel caso anche il cibo del giorno prima (che alle volte è anche più buono).
> Nel mio retaggio atavico di concetto di uomo, un uomo per il fatto di essere uomo non può essere schizzinoso col cibo, è un'idea consolidata nel mio dna.


 
Ce l'ho!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  più o meno...
Il mio ex invece mangia solo carne, niente verdura, niente frutta (un pezzetto di mela solo se lo sbucciavo io), poco formaggio, no pesce... e poi giù di mal di ginocchia, capelli che cadono a 25 anni... chissà perchè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ? Mi fa venire un nervoso una persona così, praticamente non la puoi portare in giro... pizza o grigliata di carne...


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Appunto.... ma lui trova immangiabile scondita perfino la *bistecca di soia, che deve riempire di salse* per nasconderne il sapore...
> ma si può vivere così?


 





 una teoria che non fa una piega... ma dove lo hai trovato, nelle patatine?


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ce l'ho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oddio, la gotta come va?

ti prego la mela sbucciata no!!!! mi sembra il rincoglionito del mio ex, a cui la mamma sbucciava la frutta!!!!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> una teoria che non fa una piega... ma dove lo hai trovato, nelle patatine?


è capitato. ma credo non ci rivedremo presto....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> è capitato. ma credo non ci rivedremo presto....


 
ma poverino.....magari ha qualità nascoste!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma poverino.....magari ha qualità nascoste!



GIA' ... ma a tavola non si mente, vengono fuori tutte le virtu'


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma poverino.....magari ha qualità nascoste!


non pensare male se tiro fuori quest'argomento ma... ha una carta di credito come forse non vedrò mai più in vita mia...  pare un tipo piuttosto solo... e ci credo, ti assicuro che fa un effetto strano...


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> oddio, la gotta come va?
> 
> ti prego la mela sbucciata no!!!! *mi sembra il rincoglionito del mio ex, a cui la mamma sbucciava la frutta!!!![/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> non pensare male se tiro fuori quest'argomento ma... ha una carta di credito come forse non vedrò mai più in vita mia... pare un tipo piuttosto solo... e ci credo, ti assicuro che fa un effetto strano...


 
ok,ok!  capito!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> dolcenera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > oddio, la gotta come va?
> ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> non pensare male se tiro fuori quest'argomento ma... *ha una carta di credito come forse non vedrò mai più in vita mia*...  pare un tipo piuttosto solo... e ci credo, ti assicuro che fa un effetto strano...


Allora ... dici che il soggetto deve essere "indottrinato"?


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora ... dici che il soggetto deve essere "indottrinato"?


Se vuoi ti passo il numero, ma credo sia una mission impossible...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti passo il numero, ma credo sia una mission impossible...


Sono gia' impegnata da 26anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e poi c'ho un'eta'


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Invece il mio ex aveva una leggera tendenza a fare rumori e risucchi anomali quando masticava... l'ho rieducato, ma quando eravamo nervosetti riprendeva, mi incazzavo, quindi ci incazzavamo tutti e due...


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

*Uomini a tavola*

uomini che ruttano, scorreggiano e si asciugano con la tovaglia!

che orrore...........


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> uomini che ruttano, scorreggiano e si asciugano con la tovaglia!
> 
> che orrore...........


 
farà schifo, lo sò: ma un bel sano rutto sonante dopo quattro o cinque boccate ingorde di birra gelata da frigo è una soddisfazione!!!!!

sparatemi addosso, fate pure!!!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> uomini che ruttano, scorreggiano e si asciugano con la tovaglia!
> 
> che orrore...........


che orrore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la seconda, poi......


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> farà schifo, lo sò: ma un bel sano rutto sonante dopo quattro o cinque boccate ingorde di birra gelata da frigo è una soddisfazione!!!!!
> 
> sparatemi addosso, fate pure!!!


 
si, fallo a casa tua da solo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io, mio malgrado, non sono uno che beve poco......ma non lo faccio notare!


Dai, non puoi essere così al naturale!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> farà schifo, lo sò: ma un bel sano rutto sonante dopo quattro o cinque boccate ingorde di birra gelata da frigo è una soddisfazione!!!!!
> 
> sparatemi addosso, fate pure!!!


comunque c'è di peggio, dai.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> si, fallo a casa tua da solo.


 
era contato che fosse una cosa da fare rigorosamente da solo!

anche le puzzette, mai in pubblico: ci si alza e si và in bagno!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, non puoi essere così al naturale!


Occhio donne, pronte al rutto libero se uscite con irre...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> comunque c'è di peggio, dai.


 
senza trascendere nel trash, cosa ci può essere di peggio?


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

allora quelli che starnutiscono tipo doccia a tavola tipo doccia umida?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, non puoi essere così al naturale!


 
dillo se hai il coraggio..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi hai iniziato tu alla pratica dell'alcool!


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

O quelli che si grattano in mezza alle gambe sotto i pantaloni e poi ti vogliono accarezzare con quella mano?


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> era contato che fosse una cosa da fare rigorosamente da solo!
> 
> anche le puzzette, mai in pubblico: ci si alza e si và in bagno!


la puzzetta a tavola è da seppellirsi all'istante...


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

che scifo!

adesso smetto!

giuro!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Occhio donne, pronte al rutto libero se uscite con irre...


 
te la passo solo perchè è una battuta, non sono uno che offende la tavola e la compagnìa.

Da solo magari un ruttino ci scappa, ma da solo però!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> O quelli che si grattano in mezza alle gambe sotto i pantaloni e poi ti vogliono accarezzare con quella mano?


 
Ma chi frequenti???


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> te la passo solo perchè è una battuta, non sono uno che offende la tavola e la compagnìa.
> 
> Da solo magari un ruttino ci scappa, ma da solo però!


si scherza, ovvio! pace?


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ma chi frequenti???


no l'ultima non me e mai capitata! per fortuna!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

mamma mia....mettiamoci anche quelli che mentre ti parlano si scaccolano e siamo apposto!!!!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> no l'ultima non me e mai capitata! per fortuna!


ah ecco.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> si scherza, ovvio! pace?


ma certo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho puntualizzato solo perchè magari qualcuno, passando il 3D senza leggere tutto, magari si faceva un'opinione sbagliata di me!!!


ruttino?


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

stavamo parlando di uomini a tavola!

mica dei miei uomini a tavola!

il mio a masimo rutta a sguarciagola, ne molla una o due e poi finisce in belezza pulendo la bocca con la tovaglia - appena messa!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma certo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noto che ci tieni a dare un immagine di uomo-modello...


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mamma mia....mettiamoci anche quelli che mentre ti parlano si scaccolano e siamo apposto!!!!


siiii!

mi ero scordata!

il mio sele toglie e poi mele appiccica addosso dicendo " un regalo per te amore"


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> stavamo parlando di uomini a tavola!
> 
> mica dei miei uomini a tavola!
> 
> il mio a masimo scoreggia a sguarciagola, ne molla una o due e poi finisce in belezza pulendo la bocca con la tovaglia - appena messa!


E'colpa di sua madre che non gli ha dato abbastanza scuffie in testa.


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

sono sincera!

quanti di voi lo sono???


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Noto che ci tieni a dare un immagine di uomo-modello...


no, anzi.

Solo per alcune cose cerco di precisare. A tavola poi sono un maniaco del galateo, curo anche la disposizione delle posate in maniera quasi ossessiva.

Figuriamoci se rutto.....


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> E'colpa di sua madre che non gli ha dato abbastanza scuffie in testa.


 
quello che gli dico sempre io!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dillo se hai il coraggio.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se io metto in coda una birra piccola ad una media finisco steso!


----------



## Old serenity (13 Novembre 2008)

il mio ex la prima volta che pranzammo insieme bevve dalla bottiglia, si buttò addosso il condimento della pasta, rubò un pezzo di cibo dal mio piatto e poggio' il telefonino in bella vista sul tavolo...
 Quando ci fermavamo in un bar buttava i biscottini nel caffe, dopo aver coperto il tavolo con lo zucchero della bustina, ed una volta  "succhiò" talmente forte il cappuccino che una signora seduta al tavolo accanto al nostro lo guardò disgustata prima di alzarsi e scappar via.
 E  l ho frequentato 4 lunghi anni... il fascino del primitivo...O forse era solo il mio periodo buio 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















sere


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> stavamo parlando di uomini a tavola!
> 
> mica dei miei uomini a tavola!
> 
> * il mio a masimo scoreggia a sguarciagola,* ne molla una o due e poi finisce in belezza pulendo la bocca con la tovaglia - appena messa!


Un tutt'uno  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    si pulira' la bocca quando fa la cacca


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un tutt'uno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cavolo volevo scrivere RUTTA A SGUARCIAGOLA!

meno male che mi hai avvertita!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

serenity ha detto:


> il mio ex la prima volta che pranzammo insieme bevve dalla bottiglia, si buttò addosso il condimento della pasta, rubò un pezzo di cibo dal mio piatto e poggio' il telefonino in bella vista sul tavolo...
> Quando ci fermavamo in un bar buttava i biscottini nel caffe, dopo aver coperto il tavolo con lo zucchero della bustina, ed una volta "succhiò" talmente forte il cappuccino che una signora seduta al tavolo accanto al nostro lo guardò disgustata prima di alzarsi e scappar via.
> E l ho frequentato 4 lunghi anni... il fascino del primitivo...O forse era solo il mio periodo buio
> 
> ...


mi sa che funzionerebbe con poche... evidentemente eravate fatti l'uno per l'altra...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma se io metto in coda una birra piccola ad una media finisco steso!


 
cià, dai.....vieni con me che ti insegno io!!


----------



## Old serenity (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> mi sa che funzionerebbe con poche... evidentemente eravate fatti l'uno per l'altra...


 
cerrrrrto. Lo dico sempre anch io


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cià, dai.....vieni con me che ti insegno io!!


Dai, ma non facciamo gli sfigati, coinvolgiamo pure qualche femminuccia della compagnia.

Lezioni di birra a cura del Dott, Irry.
Chi si iscrive?
(frequenza obbligatoria, ovvio)


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, ma non facciamo gli sfigati, coinvolgiamo pure qualche femminuccia della compagnia.
> 
> Lezioni di birra a cura del Dott, Irry.
> Chi si iscrive?
> (frequenza obbligatoria, ovvio)


Ribaltiamo: lezione su come rinunciare all'alcol, la tengo io (che non reggo più di un bicchiere e di solito faccio quella che al ritorno guida)


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, ma non facciamo gli sfigati, coinvolgiamo pure qualche femminuccia della compagnia.
> 
> Lezioni di birra a cura del Dott, Irry.
> Chi si iscrive?
> (frequenza obbligatoria, ovvio)


 
...mi dispiace, io da friulana doc vi porterei a casa entrambi...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ribaltiamo: lezione su come rinunciare all'alcol, la tengo io (che non reggo più di un bicchiere e di solito faccio quella che al ritorno guida)


 
corso aperto anche agli astemi, una settimana con me e trangugerete di tutto!!


----------



## Old thai (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Non so voi, ma quando conosco qualcuno e andiamo a mangiare assieme non posso fare a meno di "studiare" come si comporta a tavola e cosa mangia. Per esempio, non sopporto chi fa rumori con la bocca o mastica con la bocca aperta.
> L'ultimo tipo in cui mi sono imbattuta è un vegetariano convinto: da molti anni non tocca carne nè pesce. Solo derivati. E già questo, mi spiace, me l'ha fatto immediatamente scendere di metà punti, sarà perchè ritengo che, se il nostro stomaco è fatto per digerire un po' tutto, non trovo motivi razionali per imporsi certi divieti così assoluti. Ma il peggio è stato vederlo a cena al ristorante mentre stracondiva qualsiasi piatto... dice di essere pure molto schizzinoso e che è abituato a sommergere il cibo con qualsiasi condimento forte a portata di mano e sale...
> Io ci sono rimasta male... io non mangio molta carne ma ne sento la mancanza se sto troppo tempo senza, adoro il pesce e posso dire di essere una brava cuoca per primi e secondi. Vederlo trattare il cibo così, a me che piacciono i sapori veri delle cose anche crude e scondite, mi ha trasmesso tristezza...
> L'attrazione passa anche a tavola, non trovate?


 
Io non sopporto le persone che tengono le posate in maniera strana, tipo "sto scavando con la pala"....


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ribaltiamo: lezione su come rinunciare all'alcol, la tengo io (che non reggo più di un bicchiere e di solito faccio quella che al ritorno guida)


 
Allora io vengo con te... così posso bere!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...mi dispiace, io da friulana doc vi porterei a casa entrambi...


a grappa non sono secondo a nessuno, garantito!


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> corso aperto anche agli astemi, una settimana con me e trangugerete di tutto!!


 
L'unica cosa che non reggo è lo spritz aperol... non so perchè dopo il quinto a stomaco vuoto inizio a fare cose strane  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (vedi il mio post di quando sono arrivata!)


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a grappa non sono secondo a nessuno, garantito!


 
Si parlava di birra... ho avuto due buoni maestri ai miei tempi...


----------



## Old thai (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> allora quelli che starnutiscono tipo doccia a tavola tipo doccia umida?


....e i coglionazzi che si soffiano il naso con il tovagliolo....che vomito!!!!


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

penso che se sono molto innamorata sopporti tante cose, ma poi una volta passata la sbornia cominci a vedere gli difetti!

e normale ...........


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> ....e i coglionazzi che si soffiano il naso con il tovagliolo....che vomito!!!!


 
uah!  

gia visto!


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> ....e i coglionazzi che si soffiano il naso con il tovagliolo....che vomito!!!!


 

CHE SCHIFFFFOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si parlava di birra... ho avuto due buoni maestri ai miei tempi...


birra, vini bianchi, vini rossi, marsalati, spiriti vari, grappe.....quello che vuoi!

basta che non sia whisky, non lo reggo più...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi, devo staccare.
La dura ma fruttuosa giornata di lavoro mi ha sfiancato, ed ora mi accingo al meritato riposo.
Mi vedo già mio figlio che alza gli occhi dai libri e mi chiede: "sei stanco papà?" (cacchio quello me lo chiede sul serio tutti i giorni!), ed io che gli rispondo: "Studia, Tato, studia, non fare la fina di tuo padre. Tutto il giorno a spaccarsi la schiena (la mia poltrona è comodissima) per un tozzo di pane (prendo più di un caporeparto).
Certe volte m sento un po' cacca......

A proposito di cibo: mi sto mangiando un pezzo di una torta fatta da mio figlio. Favolosa!
Nell'impasto ha avuto l'idea di aggiungere una mousse a cioccolato: strepitoso!


----------



## Old thai (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazzi, devo staccare.
> La dura ma fruttuosa giornata di lavoro mi ha sfiancato, ed ora mi accingo al meritato riposo.
> Mi vedo già mio figlio che alza gli occhi dai libri e mi chiede: "sei stanco papà?" (cacchio quello me lo chiede sul serio tutti i giorni!), ed io che gli rispondo: "Studia, Tato, studia, non fare la fina di tuo padre. Tutto il giorno a spaccarsi la schiena (la mia poltrona è comodissima) per un tozzo di pane (prendo più di un caporeparto).
> Certe volte m sento un po' cacca......
> ...


No dai, così non vale.
Io devo rimanere in ufficio fino alle 18.00.....non mi passa piu'!!!!
E poi sono 2 giorni che pago per le schifezze che ho mangiato le altre sere, e tu mi parli di torta...io sto morendo di famina!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> No dai, così non vale.
> *Io devo rimanere in ufficio fino alle 18.00*.....non mi passa piu'!!!!
> E poi sono 2 giorni che pago per le schifezze che ho mangiato le altre sere, e tu mi parli di torta...io sto morendo di famina!!!!


 
anche io


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche io


 
io di più ancora...............


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> io di più ancora...............


fino a che ora?


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche io


mi accodo a voi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  e comunque fino alle 21.30 neanche ceno perchè prima vado in piscina... almeno a pranzo sono andata a sbaffarmi una pizza... 4 formaggi + patate al forno, ve la consiglio!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

io stasera digiuno............


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io stasera digiuno............


 
Pecccchè?


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Pecccchè?


uno perchè non c'ho fame e secondo perchè ogni tanto lo faccio .......... bevo delle tisane mi ripulisco delle schifezze che c'ho dentro......


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fino a che ora?


 
le otto


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> No dai, così non vale.
> Io devo rimanere in ufficio fino alle 18.00.....non mi passa piu'!!!!
> E poi sono 2 giorni che pago per le schifezze che ho mangiato le altre sere, e tu mi parli di torta...io sto morendo di famina!!!!


Come ho già avuto modo di dire riguardo alle donne che mangiano dolci:

"Un minuto in bocca.... tutta la vita sui fianchi!"


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire riguardo *alle donne che mangiano dolci*:
> 
> "Un minuto in bocca.... tutta la vita sui fianchi!"


 in pratica tutte?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire riguardo alle donne che mangiano dolci:
> 
> "Un minuto in bocca.... tutta la vita sui fianchi!"


 
Non è sempre vero....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non è sempre vero....


E' vero, ci sono le fortunate (mia moglie, ad esempio).

Però è irritante, tante volte, vedere delle donne che si lamentano della loro linea dalla mattina alla sera e poi si scofanano di tutto (anche le peggiori schifezze) in quantità industriale. Il messaggio, cattivo finchè vuoi è per loro.
O non esageri, o non ti lamenti.


----------



## Nordica (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' vero, ci sono le fortunate (mia moglie, ad esempio).
> 
> Però è irritante, tante volte, vedere delle donne che si lamentano della loro linea dalla mattina alla sera e poi si scofanano di tutto (anche le peggiori schifezze) in quantità industriale. Il messaggio, cattivo finchè vuoi è per loro.
> O non esageri, o non ti lamenti.


 
ma ultimamente che ti e' successo?

ti trovo peggiorato!

sti diventando mica maschilista?

e pure sei nordico come me, alche mio!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma ultimamente che ti e' successo?
> 
> ti trovo peggiorato!
> 
> ...


Non capisco in che senso peggiorato, e dov'è il maschilismo.
Io sono altopiemontese d'origine e di residenza (26 km dal confine svizzero)........ Quindi, rispetto a certi qui, sono praticamente tuo connazionale


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quotissimo!!!!


 idem con patate al forno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> oddio, la gotta come va?
> 
> ti prego la mela sbucciata no!!!! mi sembra il rincoglionito del mio ex, a cui la mamma sbucciava la frutta!!!!


 al padre di mio figlio la sbuccio ancora io altrimenti non la mangia....
piccolo compromesso: poichè il pupo ne è goloso, succo di 2 arance, mela, pera banana e frullato....e mangiano tutti, anzi bevono


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> non pensare male se tiro fuori quest'argomento ma... *ha una carta di credito come forse non vedrò mai più in vita mia... pare un tipo piuttosto solo...* e ci credo, ti assicuro che fa un effetto strano...


conosco il tipo...una tristezza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> senza trascendere nel trash, cosa ci può essere di peggio?


 ehm....quelli che ti invitano e poi paghi tu


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehm....quelli che ti invitano e poi paghi tu
























   vero. Però non mi è mai successo, mai dire mai...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vero. Però non mi è mai successo, mai dire mai...


A me è capitato ultimamente di uscire con una che insisteva decisamente, ogni volta, per pagare lei.
Mi ha messo in imbarazzo, ci ho quasi litigato.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vero. Però non mi è mai successo, mai dire mai...


  a me sì, ahimè.....depennato all'istante


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a me sì, ahimè.....depennato all'istante


Azz... ti ha invitata lui e hai dovuto pagare tu?


----------



## Old thai (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' vero, ci sono le fortunate (mia moglie, ad esempio).
> 
> Però è irritante, tante volte, vedere delle donne che si lamentano della loro linea dalla mattina alla sera e poi si scofanano di tutto (anche le peggiori schifezze) in quantità industriale. Il messaggio, cattivo finchè vuoi è per loro.
> O non esageri, o non ti lamenti.


 
*...io però mi lamentavo del mio fegato non della mia linea...*
Sto proprio pagando con un pugnale nel fegato e un mal di testa esagerato.
Il messaggio lo incasso comunque perchè "mea culpa", però credimi io  sulla linea mi prendo le mie responsabilità e non mi lamento mai, tanto poi faccio un sacco di sport per cui brucio. Il mio grosso problema è che avendo problemi di fegato dovrei maggiare leggero...ma nun ce la fo'... non resisto....
... e per fortuna mi sbizzarisco solo a tavola io i fuori pasto non li conosco neanche.

Bhè comunque adesso sono 3 giorni che vado a pastina e bevo molto, prima o poi mi disintossico....e poi ricomincio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzo, scherzo, scherzo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona giornata a Tutttttttttiiiiiii
Thai


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Azz... ti ha invitata lui e hai dovuto pagare tu?


praticamente sì


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> *...*
> Sto proprio pagando con *un pugnale nel fegato* e un *mal di testa* esagerato.........
> ......... Il mio grosso problema è che avendo problemi di fegato dovrei *mangiare leggero*...ma nun ce la fo'... non resisto...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old thai (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> thai ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *...*
> ...


----------



## Old thai (14 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma ultimamente che ti e' successo?
> 
> ti trovo peggiorato!
> 
> ...


 
Anche io sono del Nord!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Novembre 2008)

Ma che caxxo di uomini frequentate?!?!


----------



## Old dolcenera (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Azz... ti ha invitata lui e hai dovuto pagare tu?


Che non sia mai! 
Se lui non paga perchè dice di non avere il cash gli propongo di rimanere a lavare i piatti....


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire riguardo alle donne che mangiano dolci:
> 
> "Un minuto in bocca.... tutta la vita sui fianchi!"


 
l'hai detto a me...


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' vero, ci sono le fortunate (mia moglie, ad esempio).
> 
> Però è irritante, tante volte, vedere delle donne che si lamentano della loro linea dalla mattina alla sera e poi si scofanano di tutto (anche le peggiori schifezze) in quantità industriale. Il messaggio, cattivo finchè vuoi è per loro.
> O non esageri, o non ti lamenti.


 
io sono x la seconda....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> l'hai detto a me...


fregatene: chi è morbido è felice e chi è secco è un'alice


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fregatene: chi è morbido è felice e chi è secco è un'alice


 













   bella! E' proprio il mio motto. Anche se x inciso non è che sia 200kg! 52kg x 160 cm


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> bella! E' proprio il mio motto. Anche se x inciso non è che sia 200kg! 52kg x 160 cm


 sei una bambulella.....di che ti lamenti?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> *Pagherò le conseguenze in vecchiaia*


 La vecchiaia ti auguro sia molto lunga, quindi fai i tuoi conti. Che bagaglio di rischi ti orti dietro? La nostra salute, inoltre, si riflette anche sulla vita di chi ci sta intorno e ci vuole bene, Pensaci.
Scusa se ti faccio la paternale, ma non penso faccia male più degli eccessi che mi dici


----------



## tatitati (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Non so voi, ma quando conosco qualcuno e andiamo a mangiare assieme non posso fare a meno di "studiare" come si comporta a tavola e cosa mangia. Per esempio, non sopporto chi fa rumori con la bocca o mastica con la bocca aperta.
> L'ultimo tipo in cui mi sono imbattuta è un vegetariano convinto: da molti anni non tocca carne nè pesce. Solo derivati. E già questo, mi spiace, me l'ha fatto immediatamente scendere di metà punti, sarà perchè ritengo che, se il nostro stomaco è fatto per digerire un po' tutto, non trovo motivi razionali per imporsi certi divieti così assoluti. Ma il peggio è stato vederlo a cena al ristorante mentre stracondiva qualsiasi piatto... dice di essere pure molto schizzinoso e che è abituato a sommergere il cibo con qualsiasi condimento forte a portata di mano e sale...
> Io ci sono rimasta male... io non mangio molta carne ma ne sento la mancanza se sto troppo tempo senza, adoro il pesce e posso dire di essere una brava cuoca per primi e secondi. Vederlo trattare il cibo così, a me che piacciono i sapori veri delle cose anche crude e scondite, mi ha trasmesso tristezza...
> L'attrazione passa anche a tavola, non trovate?


 
l'hai letto tu il mio tread sul cibo?


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Il mio uomo ideale mangia (quasi) tutto senza strafogarsi, sicuramente tutto quello che gli presento nel piatto io (ovvio che se non gli piace il fegato non lo preparo), mi dà soddisfazione non avanzando niente, mangia nel caso anche il cibo del giorno prima (che alle volte è anche più buono).
> Nel mio retaggio atavico di concetto di uomo, un uomo per il fatto di essere uomo non può essere schizzinoso col cibo, è un'idea consolidata nel mio dna.


 
ti quoto a mille dolce, ma aggiungo qualcosina....il mio uomo ideale oltre a tutto quello che hai scritto deve anche saper cucinare un pochino....primo per rendersi conto di quanto impegno ci vuole per farlo tutti i giorni (e magari anche due volte al giorno), secondo perchè credo che una cenetta preparata a quattro mani e gustata insieme nn ha paragone!
E terzo, ma ugualmente importante.....deve sapermi dire BRAVA!


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fregatene: chi è morbido è felice e chi è secco è un'alice


 
bellissima questa emma!
Me la segno!


----------



## tatitati (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fregatene: chi è morbido è felice e chi è secco è un'alice


 
per un attimo ho letto alce...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fregatene: chi è morbido è felice e chi è secco è un'alice


Chi è secco è un *Alce* (1.70 x 68)


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei una bambulella.....di che ti lamenti?


 
beh, insomma....52 kg son 52 kg!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh, insomma....52 kg son 52 kg!


 
Ommemmerda!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh, insomma....52 kg son 52 kg!


 certo, mica possono essere 53 o 51


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> certo, mica possono essere 53 o 51


infatti!  e vediamo di essere precisi con la bilancia d'ora in poi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> certo, mica possono essere 53 o 51


Debole in aritmetica.
Speriamo abbia scelto studi umanistici


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ommemmerda!


 
senti da che pulpito!  tu che ieri le hai dato dell'obesa con la storia delle colline e dell'everest..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Stù piccion!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> infatti! e vediamo di essere precisi con la bilancia d'ora in poi!


what's bilancia?
io conosco solo la prov jeans di quando avevo 17 anni....se ci entro è ok.....altrimenti.....più verdura acqua e frutta e un po' meno carboidrati.....un po' di cyclette in + e il mio nuoto


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> senti da che pulpito! tu che ieri le hai dato dell'obesa con la storia delle colline e dell'everest.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho dato dell'obesa a nessuno, ho solo fatto due più due riguardo a un'illazione di qualcun altro ed espresso un timore. 
Con i dati attualmente a disposizioni potrei dire che il rischio è fugato.


----------



## Old dolcenera (14 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> l'hai letto tu il mio tread sul cibo?


veramente no.... vado a leggerlo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *what's bilancia*?
> io conosco solo la prov jeans di quando avevo 17 anni....se ci entro è ok.....altrimenti.....più verdura acqua e frutta e un po' meno carboidrati.....un po' di cyclette in + e il mio nuoto


Se non sbaglio è tra il Leone e lo Scorpione


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho dato dell'obesa a nessuno, ho solo fatto due più due riguardo a un'illazione di qualcun altro ed espresso un timore.
> Con i dati attualmente a disposizioni potrei dire che il rischio è fugato.


 
che elegante sviolinata, un vero colpo di lingua!!


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio è tra il Leone e lo Scorpione


Ma noooooooooooooo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













tra Vergine e Scorpione...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vergine? dove?  dove?


----------



## Old dolcenera (14 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ti quoto a mille dolce, ma aggiungo qualcosina....il mio uomo ideale oltre a tutto quello che hai scritto deve anche saper cucinare un pochino....primo per rendersi conto di quanto impegno ci vuole per farlo tutti i giorni (e magari anche due volte al giorno), secondo perchè credo che una cenetta preparata a quattro mani e gustata insieme nn ha paragone!
> E terzo, ma ugualmente importante.....deve sapermi dire BRAVA!


Che mi debba dire brava lo do per scontato, altrimenti la volta dopo risotto in busta del discount!
Sono stata fortunata, i miei due compagni importanti sapevano cucinare.
Ma io aggiungo che il mio uomo ideale deve offrirsi volotario per SPARECCHIARE! in questo caso propongo la divisione dei compiti: se uno sparecchia e da una pulita in cucina sono disposta a cucinare a vita io...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E scusa!
Ma io le vergini non le considero proprio!
E' più forte di me. Me ne è bastata una da ragazzo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che elegante sviolinata, un vero colpo di lingua!!


 
Non c'è una faccina che si alita sulle unghie e le sfrega sul bavero?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E scusa!
> Ma io le vergini non le considero proprio!
> E' più forte di me. Me ne è bastata una da ragazzo.


 
e ti sei fermato a quella?


----------



## Old dolcenera (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E scusa!
> Ma io le vergini non le considero proprio!
> E' più forte di me. Me ne è bastata una da ragazzo.


E non fatemi parlare de*i *vergini, va...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> E non fatemi parlare de*i *vergini, va...


vergini?  dove?  dove?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e ti sei fermato a quella?


Le altre me le sono trovate "già imparate"


----------



## Old dolcenera (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vergini? dove? dove?


non zodiacalmente parlando.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> non zodiacalmente parlando.


 
appunto....


----------



## Old dolcenera (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> appunto....


39enne... non ne ho avuto il coraggio.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> 39enne... non ne ho avuto il coraggio.


 
povero......saresti potuta essere la sua salvezza!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> non zodiacalmente parlando.


Per quelli meglio lasciar fare all'Amerigo Vespucci


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E scusa!
> Ma io le vergini non le considero proprio!
> E' più forte di me. Me ne è bastata una da ragazzo.




















   brutta esperienza?


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> 39enne... non ne ho avuto il coraggio.


39 anni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Non ci credo... racconta


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> brutta esperienza?


Mi sono adoperato, con notevole successo, affinché per lei non lo fosse. Anzi!
Ma per me è stato sfiancante!
da quel giorno mi sono detto: MAI PIU'!


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sono adoperato, con notevole successo, affinché per lei non lo fosse. Anzi!
> Ma per me è stato sfiancante!
> da quel giorno mi sono detto: MAI PIU'!


Chissà se poi è migliorata...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chissà se poi è migliorata...


Si è trovata un "pan pòss" e ci ha fatto due figli  viziati. Fine


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si è trovata un *"pan pòss" *e ci ha fatto due figli viziati. Fine


----------



## Old dolcenera (14 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> 39 anni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aprirò un thread a breve...


----------



## Nordica (14 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Anche io sono del Nord!!!!


 
ciao bella!


----------



## Nordica (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' vero, ci sono le fortunate (mia moglie, ad esempio).
> 
> Però è irritante, tante volte, vedere delle donne che si lamentano della loro linea dalla mattina alla sera e poi si scofanano di tutto (anche le peggiori schifezze) in quantità industriale. Il messaggio, cattivo finchè vuoi è per loro.
> O non esageri, o non ti lamenti.


 

ecco perche ti trovo peggiorato!

perché gli uomini obesi non esistono?


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh, insomma....52 kg son 52 kg!


 
Wé Wé Wé, pian un mument!!!! sono stata distante mezza giornata e mi ritrovo un 3d sul cell là e qui qualcuno che pone dubbi sulla mia forma.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Wé Wé Wé, pian un mument!!!! sono stata distante mezza giornata e mi ritrovo un 3d sul cell là e qui qualcuno che pone dubbi sulla mia forma.....


più che dubbi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ....certezze!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> più che dubbi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  mi avrete sulla coscienza!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi avrete sulla coscienza!


aspetta...dimmi quando che mi sposto!!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aspetta...dimmi quando che mi sposto!!!!!


 
sono in sciopero della fame già da 5 secondi! vigliacchi!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono in sciopero della fame già da 5 secondi! vigliacchi!!


carezzina? bacetto casto? sguardo languido?  passato?


pacetta?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aspetta...dimmi quando che mi sposto!!!!!


ma sarai s.tronzo nei cromosomi???


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> carezzina? bacetto casto? sguardo languido? passato?
> 
> 
> pacetta?


 
vabbé guarda, proprio perchè me lo chiedi con cotanto fervore ho revocato lo sciopero


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vabbé guarda, proprio perchè me lo chiedi con cotanto fervore ho revocato lo sciopero


 
oooops!  scherzavo!  DIETA!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma sarai s.tronzo nei cromosomi???


 
very bastard inside!!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oooops! scherzavo! DIETA!!!!


io ho una parola sola ed ormai ho detto sciopero revocato


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io ho una parola sola ed ormai ho detto sciopero revocato


mmmh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





allora mi tocca darti il bacio?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> very bastard inside!!


 FDP


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mmmh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cià, provvedo io


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> carezzina? bacetto casto? sguardo languido? passato?
> 
> 
> pacetta?


Pa*n*cetta?


----------



## Bruja (17 Novembre 2008)

*Fast Food Nation*

Qualcuno di voi ha visto questo film immagino....
Bene posso garantire che viene per alcuni gioni una certa avversione per la carne, anche se non sia ha la minima idea di essere vegetariani.
Ovviamente non frequento i fast food, ma per quel che mi dice una mia cara amica ispettrice sanitaria negli allevamenti e macelli lombardi, la nostra é un'isola felice... e se ogni tanto si butta un pensiero a quel mondo, scappa la voglia di pensare a tutto quello che sta sotto il collo...
Bruja


----------



## Old maury (17 Novembre 2008)

uhmmm


----------

